# LG G slate v10p update



## CXENTE (Dec 28, 2011)

Has anyone got this update notice yet?


----------



## dasunsrule32 (Nov 26, 2011)

Yes, it's a fix for the 3d camera, market, and system speed and stability.


----------



## CXENTE (Dec 28, 2011)

Will it lock the bootloader or kill my root access? Has anyone updated to this yet?


----------



## redhaven (Mar 5, 2012)

+1 on that question. I don't think it will kill root or lock the bootloader but I have learned that you never can be too careful.


----------



## redhaven (Mar 5, 2012)

dasunsrule32 said that allowing the automatic update will lock the bootloader and blow up root. He is going to post a modified version to the google code page.


----------



## CXENTE (Dec 28, 2011)

Sweet... Yesterday.. The update poped up on my main screen, asking me, do I want to update now, or update later... I hope it doesn't updates, on its own.. Thinking about shutting it down.


----------



## Darnell (Mar 15, 2012)

CXENTE said:


> Sweet... Yesterday.. The update poped up on my main screen, asking me, do I want to update now, or update later... I hope it doesn't updates, on its own.. Thinking about shutting it down.


I'm in the same boat as you. I'm rooted, the update downloaded yesterday and wants to be installed. I have continued telling it to wait till later. But I want to remove what it downloaded and stop the auto-updater from trying to download that or any future update. Anyone know how?

I'm going to unlock my bootloader and take the flashable zip once that is available. Maybe that will stop the one that was downloaded from trying to install.


----------



## Darnell (Mar 15, 2012)

I've found the downloaded OTA zip file in /cache directory. So easy enough to get rid of what was downloaded.

Now just a matter of preventing it from occurring again. I've disabled the "LGESystemService" from being able to autostart its self. I don't know if that's how to stop it from downloading the update again or not...


----------



## CXENTE (Dec 28, 2011)

Have you tried titanium backup app? Freeze that ota updater apk?


----------



## Darnell (Mar 15, 2012)

CXENTE said:


> Have you tried titanium backup app? Freeze that ota updater apk?


Well, that's the thing, I'm not sure exactly what the name of that OTA updater apk is







.

But disabling the "LGESystemService" from being able to auto start seems to possibly have helped. It has not nagged me about the update since.

_(Now I'm wondering what good is the "LGEShutDownService", but I'll leave that one alone for now







.)_


----------



## Darnell (Mar 15, 2012)

So after disabling LGESystemService from auto starting on bootup. I don't get the OTA update nag until after a reboot, and then I only get the nag once it seems. Disabling the LGEShutDownService from auto starting during shutdowns does not seem to change this, but after stopping LGEShutDownService from auto starting at shutdown, I only get a notification bar nag, instead of a pop-up nag after a reboot it seems.

Although I've already removed the file, the updater things the file is there







.


----------



## Buck Shot (Dec 28, 2011)

So im rooted and I attempted the update to be the test dummy. It started to boot kernel in recovery or something and i got the android with the ! . I manually restarted it and nothing went bad, still got root but no update

Sent from my G Slate


----------



## Darnell (Mar 15, 2012)

Buck Shot said:


> So im rooted and I attempted the update to be the test dummy. It started to boot kernel in recovery or something and i got the android with the ! . I manually restarted it and nothing went bad, still got root but no update
> 
> Sent from my G Slate


Has the nag screen stopped about it wanting you to apply the update?

I'm comforted to know that being rooted protects me from LG's update














.

Thank you for taking the risk.


----------



## CXENTE (Dec 28, 2011)

HMMM? I might try this tonight.. Or just disable LGEservices.. Thanks for your feedback B-)


----------



## Buck Shot (Dec 28, 2011)

Darnell said:


> Has the nag screen stopped about it wanting you to apply the update?
> 
> I'm comforted to know that being rooted protects me from LG's update .
> 
> Thank you for taking the risk.


Ya I haven't received a notification since

Ruling the world on my Galaxy S II


----------



## chubb (Jan 5, 2012)

I did nothing and ignored the notification and mine is gone too today. Maybe they stopped pushing it.

Sent from my LG-V909 using RootzWiki


----------



## Darnell (Mar 15, 2012)

Buck Shot said:


> I did nothing and ignored the notification and mine is gone too today. Maybe they stopped pushing it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-V909 using RootzWiki


Well it seems stopping LGESystemService and LGEShutDownService from auto starting did not totally end the nags for me. I'm still gettting nagged, It just does not seem to occur as often, but even without a reboot, it happens.

I'm going to enable those services and just keep hitting ignore. If it does not stop, at some point I'll just let it try and fail to install, to see if that ends it. I'd just rather it would stop on its own without me having to let it attempt installing.


----------



## Fleeorg (Mar 18, 2012)

I did the update and reflashed root.zip to regain root functionality (T-Mo LG V909-V10p). Everything works just fine...


----------



## Darnell (Mar 15, 2012)

Fleeorg said:


> I did the update and reflashed root.zip to regain root functionality (T-Mo LG V909-V10p). Everything works just fine...


That's cool.

I continued with trying to "ignore" it. And I no longer get any nags. So just pressing "ignore" it does eventually give up. Takes some days, but in less than a week. I'd rather not apply anything directly from LG. I'll wait for a flashable version that is detoxed







.


----------



## Darnell (Mar 15, 2012)

So I started getting nags for the update again. So I went ahead and let it try and install. Figuring since my G-Slate was already rooted and the bootloader unlocked that the update attempt would fail gracefully. Well, it tried to run, but since I had already deleted the update file from /cache, the process simply ended after I hit "install".

Then some days passed and I started getting nags again. So I figured _oh well_, and hit "install". Well, this time it had downloaded the update again, and it fully applied the patch. It also locked my bootloader and removed root







. The same old root and bootloader unlock processes were able to get me back in shape again. So although the latest update locks things down and will even apply to rooted/unlocked devices, the same old root and bootloader unlock processes will get things back in order again. So, everyone may as well take the update to get it over with and then root and unlock your bootloader again. _(We all know this is most likely the last update this device will ever see







.)_


----------

